# Karma



## mish (Sep 16, 2005)

Think the objective/purpose of giving karma is somewhat nebulous. For the most part I understand it to mean showing appreciation to fellow members for recipes shared, etc. &, that's a good thing.

What I'd like to see when someone posts a recipe etc. when any one feels they would like to try it - or it appeals to them, ask that the "positive" reply or comments to the recipe be posted ON the board. When someone posts/shares a recipe & the responses read out zero (particularly when the post is viewed 100's of times) & very few respond, it makes one feel no one is interested. Why not give the kudos ON the board rather than a personal Karma comment.

Karma responses like have a nice day & tag you're it, are confusing as to what Karma is all about. Also hoping this will not be a competitive sport to see how many points one has racked up. Do recall re Karma, someone can take away from one's efforts, by submitting a negative. Don't understand what that is all about. Think it should be about the "positive." Again, hope this is not a competition for points.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

I was also wondering what this "karma" thing is exactly all about...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I was also wondering what this "karma" thing is exactly all about...


 
Check this out.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12621


----------



## mish (Sep 16, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Think the objective/purpose of giving karma is somewhat nebulous. For the most part I understand it to mean showing appreciation to fellow members for recipes shared, etc. &, that's a good thing.
> 
> What I'd like to see when someone posts a recipe etc. when any one feels they would like to try it - or it appeals to them, ask that the "positive" reply or comments to the recipe be posted ON the board. When someone posts/shares a recipe & the responses read out zero (particularly when the post is viewed 100's of times) & very few respond, it makes one feel no one is interested. Why not give the kudos ON the board rather than a personal Karma comment.
> 
> Karma responses like have a nice day & tag you're it, are confusing as to what Karma is all about. Also hoping this will not be a competitive sport to see how many points one has racked up. Do recall re Karma, someone can take away from one's efforts, by submitting a negative. Don't understand what that is all about. Think it should be about the "positive." Again, hope this is not a competition for points.


 
Hoping this system will be more clearly defined & redefined.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Cool Andy, it solved a lot of mystery!!  Thanx for the info!!


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2005)

i respond both on the boards and by giving karma (if i'm able to)to show my appreciation.


----------



## mish (Sep 16, 2005)

I appreciate this forum in that we can exchange thoughts/ideas/recipes in a polite manner. But it breaks my cooking heart to see members post recipes to share over & over & there's no response with hundreds of views. All I'm trying to say is - re Karma - nice idea - when members share recipes, please take a moment to post appreciation ON the board. Zero responses, or very few responses, make me want to rethink sharing recipes & experiences. Karma reading Have a nice day & Tag you're it, just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 16, 2005)

I understand what you are saying Mish.
I've had some recipes posted that got no response and wondered if it might be something that wasn't interesting and didn't know whether to share others that were similar.
Most of the time though, there are lots of comments to say, "sounds good" or "maybe add this or that".
I am guilty of the same thing sometimes myself. From this day on, I promise to make a post to any recipes that sounds like something that I will be making or if I have tried it, search and find the origianl post and make my comment on what the verdict of the recipe was here at home.
Thank you for bringing this to light, as I'm sure, like me, a lot of us just don't think sometimes on commenting when copying and saving the recipes.


----------



## amber (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it's not just recipes, but also nice posts as well.  Karma is positive, so how ever one uses it is up to them I guess.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think Mish has a good point!  Just like everything else in life, if/when you appreciate something or someone, express your feeling and let it be known!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2005)

I know it can be disheartening to post stuff and no one replies. Sometimes I have to admit, I only have a few minutes of free time and just cruise through really quickly and don't post like I should. That doesn't mean I am not interested, just that I lack time! Take heart if there are lots of views, probably there are folks like me who are copying and pasting intending to go back and then never finding my way back.

As far as the karma goes. It is really not that big a deal. It is just something fun to do. If you appreciate someone, this is a nice way to give them an extra little something. Sometimes folks don't get back to those threads and they DO get to their own profile.

And Andy has set things up so that you can only POSITIVELY karma someone. That sort of sets up warm fuzzies all over the place. 

And the only karma competitor I know of is my husband. *sigh* (And I will admit, I want to stay ahead of him!!)


----------



## callie (Feb 7, 2006)

Did something change with giving karma?  I just tried to send some - and there was no chance to write a comment - and nothing seemed to happen.


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes some changes were made. We will look into that problem and get it fixed. Thanks Callie.


----------



## callie (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response, GB.  No problem - I'll just send a pm


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2006)

I am sure they will love that too


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2006)

I have to say that I love the whole karma thing!  you could say I've gone a little karma crazy, now I know what it is!  and everytime I got a little message or got promoted from asst cook to cook, I'd be all giggly with those warm fuzzies Alix was talking about!   My poor hubby,  he just thinks I'm wierder than ever before!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2006)

So do I.
I love giving Karma and getting it too!  It makes my heart happy each and every time.  Thank you for all the happy feelings.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 7, 2006)

Currently, it appears karma is not working properly. The "scale" is gone and when you click on the link, it does nothing other than return to the top of the topic or return to the forum index page (I've had both occur).


----------



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2006)

yep.. it's broken... 

anyone have a band aide or some medicine to make it feel better?


----------

